# malaysia grand national theater



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

National Theatre

The National Theatre, completed in May 1999, is a 'lyrical theatre of the 21st century'. It is situated at the junction of Jalan Tun Razak and Jalan Kuantan.

In 1964, a proposal to establish a National Cultural Centre was submitted to both the Ministry of Information and Broadcasting and the Ministry of Culture and Social Welfare. 
The project gathered momentum following the National Cultural Congress in 1971. In 1994, with the release of the financial allocation and building plan, a ground breaking ceremony was officiated by the Prime Minister YAB Dato' Seri Dr. Mahathir Mohamed.

Construction work began in 1995, and three years later, the National Theatre was relocated to its new premises on Jalan Tun Razak.

In May 1995, the Theatre had its own logo. The Istana Budaya complex itself, which incorporates the National Theatre, was officially opened by the Prime Minister on September 15, 199
The National Theatre is proud to be considered as the first theatre in Asia to have the most advanced mechanism for stage performances. It also the top 10 of the most advanced theatre in the world and at par with the Royal Albert Hall in London.

The National Theatre has been a dream for the performing arts community of Malaysia for more than two decades. It is responsible for the development of all forms of theatrical art in Malaysia. It is also the permanent home of the National Theatre Company and the National Symphony Orchestra. 
Designed as a functional building which not only reflects the beauty of form, the National Theatre is equipped with state-of-the-art equipment while still retaining the national heritage and traditional Malay design such as sirih junjung, wau bulan and others.

The theatre's facilities include an art gallery, restaurants, a theatre, orchestra rehearsal room, and leisure facilities for artistes and staff. Drama, dance and musical performances are held regularly.


----------

